
AT&T Stream Saver: New Feature from AT&T That Downgrades HD Video to 480p - AlphaWeaver
https://www.att.com/offers/streamsaver.html
======
jrnichols
So, it's the same thing that T-Mobile has. Or had. You can turn it off now if
you want.

